# Went Wading In The Flood Control Channel Today



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I was diligently fixing dinner late this afternoon and expecting my husband and his son to arrive at any minute and wanted to have dinner ready for them when the phone rang and it was Orange County Animal Care Services Dispatch on the line.

A male Mallard with a badly broken wing had been spotted in the flood control channel that runs through a park about 2 blocks from my home. Animal Control wanted to know if I could go help the officer on site, so I did. She (the ACO) and another female ACO were already down in the channel .. one with a net and one with a small tree branch trying to "herd" the duck to a spot where the duck could be netted. Not wanting to miss all the fun, I grabbed my net and waded right in!  The wily duck gave us a good run for our money, but we got him in the end, and he is now residing in my backyard duck pen until he can go to the wildlife center tomorrow.

It was good karma all the way around .. hubby and son were late getting home for dinner, duck got caught without incident, and dinner was ready in plenty of time in spite of my little duck adventure!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like my kind of adventure, glad everything went well and the dinner was right one time. What was on the menu...if I might ask?


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Sounds like my kind of adventure, glad everything went well and the dinner was right one time. What was on the menu...if I might ask?


Hope it wasn't baked mallard


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nope .. no baked Mallard or any other kind of duck. I used to love roast duck with orange sauce, but that was in the days before I personally knew any ducks 

We had pot roast, mashed potatoes, corn casserole, and green bean casserole last night.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds delicious!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Timing is everything! So glad it all clicked together for you and that lucky Mallard!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I all most expected to hear that there was duck for dinner but knowing TERRY I knew that would NEVER HAPPEN glad you got that duck. I hope that his wing heals up just fine and he can go back out in the wild.*


Trees Gray said:


> Sounds like my kind of adventure, glad everything went well and the dinner was right one time. What was on the menu...if I might ask?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The duck should be fine. He has eaten and eaten and eaten like a pig here .. very thin and hungry. I just so much appreciate our animal control when they will go out of their way to do something like this. I never mind being called by them to help if I can, and I never mind overnighting a bird .. the bird is better off here than in a truck for the entire shift and then going to the shelter/pound for the night. I truly do appreciate the ACO's who are willing to go the extra bit to make something happen and then also see that the creature has the best of it as opposed to being in a truck for 5-6 hours and then ending up in a very bird unfriendly place .. they aren't mean .. they just aren't set up for birds .. they do dogs and cats.

Terry


----------

